# Condolences to the Tatum family



## Carol (Apr 6, 2015)

Mr. Larry Tatum announced today that he and his wife Jill are mourning the passing of their youngest daughter, Bree.  He stated that she had been ill for several years and had spent the last year in hospice care.

My best wishes to them in such a difficult time.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh, that is so sad, I can't imagine outliving my kids, it would leave such a hole in my heart.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 7, 2015)

My sincere condolences, so sorry this happened.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 7, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers sent their way!


----------



## Buka (Apr 7, 2015)

My heart and sincerest condolences to their family.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 9, 2015)

.


----------



## rockpj (Jul 6, 2015)

Peace be with the Tatum Fammily


----------

